# Soccer Jerseys



## maximumsp (Jul 4, 2010)

Soccer season is approaching and
I already have a team and possibly a WHOLE LEAGUE interested in getting
their uniforms from us. I am nervous because we really have not worked with
jerseys before. Depending on what they order, some are the wicking material
that are 93%polyester and %7 spandex, to 50/50 poly/cotton to 100% poly. My
question is: What is the most durable names/numbers to apply to jerseys? I
was on the forums the other night and read about plastisol transfers, vinyl transfers
and heat press transfers. What are all of the different types? I'm trying to get
the process down now than have to rush and be nervous about it when it gets
here! I appreciate any help you can give! 

I am planning on screen printing the team logos and possibly the players' names on the back of the jerseys. I know I'd have to use a catalyst for this....any other advice?

Also does anyone know of a good blank
jersey supplier?


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ironically I am in the same situation. 2 1/2 year old post huh..... I wonder how this turned out. Any advice on how to handle a potential order like this? This would be for 400 plus kid/youth jerseys. I am looking for method of printing as well as advice on submitting the bid and winning the bid for the contract.


----------



## dar75 (Aug 6, 2012)

Pm send to both of you.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

50/50 Poly-cotton is best option as 97% Poly will be hard to wear due to its lack of absorption of sweat & odor,
Plus if you take it in net you must do Flock Printing on it due to coverage of holes, if you take tight knitting then screen pigment printing is best option.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

For your clear understanding i would try to upload few pics of different teams soccer jerseys we manufacture regularly


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies and advise so far. So 50/50 poly-cotton blend would be best? STYLE 1021 youth jersey from Augusta was the jersey used last year for this league. The director like the quality. The design is a simple 1 color left pocket design with a number on the back. Any idea on how much you guys would qoute 400 jerseys for?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Re: Soccer Jerseys*



dar75 said:


> Pm send to both of you.


Could I get in on that pm please. I could use the info. I have a travel team looking for jerseys. 

Thanks

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

PM SENT To Rob & Dependable both of you.

Most welcome both of you


----------



## cainer77 (Oct 12, 2011)

could i get the pm also i am going to be doing a few soccer teams this year and have been wondering what process to do it with. I have thought about screen printing but doing the names would be a pain and they want cost down any suggestions?? i have seen the kits where you buy the numbers and letters and make each jersey whats everyones opinion of those and any suggestions on where to buy those.. thanks


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Good Luck in finding suppliers. Most likely your are looking at off brands, Teamworks, Challenger Teamwear, Augusta, High 5, or others.

I've tried to contact Nike, Adidas, Xara, and Diadora. None of which have i received any replies to any of my uniform inquiries.

If you find any place for good quality uniforms, I would appreciate if you share the information.

dennis


----------



## 1316Promotions (Sep 6, 2011)

We use Challenger and have been very happy with them. They also offer all the up sells for a soccer team/league. As far as the printing we screen the logo and plastisal transfers for the names and numbers. As far as the bid process, not much advise there, but we always start by asking what their budget is and try to fit something in just below it, our offer some equipment as a kicker. Also, we sell the whole kit and offer to separate it for them if they want to buy cinch bags for the players. An easy upsell and they usually appreciate the fact that they just have to hand them out. We also offer a spirit wear catalogue that we work with them to use as a fundraiser. We have found the easier we can make the process for them, the more loyal they are, being that most of them are volunteers.


----------



## rctshirt (Feb 9, 2016)

dar75 said:


> Pm send to both of you.


If i could get in on the PM as well, I would greatly appreciate it. Apparently, a lot of us are in the same boat! 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

The easiest method is to use flex vinyl and heat press this to the soccer shirts. This works great with wicking material too. You'll need to be careful when pressing polyester shirts as the dye in the shirt can bleed into the vinyl, so you'll need to use a subli block vinyl. You can also get printable sublimation block vinyl flex or layer different colours of flex to make up full colour logos.


----------

